
US Billionaires and Politicians Created the Most Unbelievable Tax Break Ever - georgecmu
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesdigitalcovers/2018/07/17/an-unlikely-group-of-billionaires-and-politicians-has-created-the-most-unbelievable-tax-break-ever/
======
maxharris
I think this headline is overly dramatic. From the parts of the article that I
skimmed, it seems like a good idea to me, or at the very least, not that big
of a deal.

